# Mason Bee Colony



## Seattleite (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool! I wonder what the material they are nesting in is. Do you know what species of bee, or have any pictures of the bees who live there?

Also, I've read that mason bees don't excavate...they simply use existing holes. Therefore I wodne rif they're nesting in bird-produced holes, or if they actually are some kind of different bee that excavates tubes for itself.


----------

